# 2002 VW Jetta Radio not working



## HoffTDI (Oct 30, 2003)

My radio will not turn on. Does anyone know what the problem might be? Could it be the fuse? If so, do you know what # slot the radio fuse is in. Its not listed on the fuse chart. please help. thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: 2002 VW Jetta Radio not working (HoffTDI)*

try puling fuse 42 to reset the radio.


----------



## GttI (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: 2002 VW Jetta Radio not working (HoffTDI)*

Omg i'm having the same problem the service guy at vw told me that it was fuse #37. If u fix it plz let me know either thru IM or my post 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...id=12
GoodLuck.


----------



## HoffTDI (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 2002 VW Jetta Radio not working (GttI)*

Yeah, I fixed it. I pulled out fuse #37 and #42 I think. I left them out for like 30 seconds and then put them back in. My radio works fine now.


----------

